# Harewood castle, Leeds-The nocturnal explore



## phill.d (Aug 10, 2008)

I decided it would be good to revist one of my earlier haunts of old. I surveyed our chances of getting away with creating a spectacular light show in the middle of some woods at midnight. Careful planning was needed if we were to pull this one off. I looked at my previous daylight shots, and planned which were to be my first shots. i didn't want to create too much of a light show from the nearby road. I left the external shots for last, then we made our quick escape as quietlty as we had come just before the stroke of midnight.










I noted the time of sunset the night before and decided it would be good to be and set up, and in place half an hour before darkness fell. A beautifully lit evening greeted us as we walked to the castle through the woods. A ruined castle and woodland path was a great setting for lovers tonight.









Harewood castle was the subject of several paintings in the late 1790s by William Turner




A fantastic tequila sunset said good bye to the day as all around fell silent. Darkness fell and it was time to play with the torches.




The castle was founded by Sir William De Aldeburgh, he was granted a licence to crenellate, in 1366. He built the rectangular tower house, on a steep slope where it was visible for miles around. The main block of two storeys, is flanked by four angle towers, one being a plain entrance tower, the chapel is situated over the portcullis chamber. The lower kitchen wing is of four storeys, with a barrel-vaulted basement containing the well.
The castle was last occupied in the 1630s and in 1656 it was put up for sale as an 'upstanding source of stone and timber'. The Wentworths sold Harewood and Gawthorpe to Sir John Cutler, by which time the castle had probably already been partly dismantled. At Cutler's death in 1693, it passed to his daughter and then to another relative, John Boulter, who died in 1738, his estates were sold to pay debts.














Fantasy castle indeed!

























There's more piccies of the castle here.
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=422870733


----------



## smileysal (Aug 11, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooh what an excellent place. Didn't know about the castle, only the house. Excellent pics in the dark and good use of lighting. love seeing the sun going down over both the castle and in the woodland. Really, really like this. 

How far away from the main house is this situated? Wouldn't mind a trip up there and having a look at this.

Excellent pics mate, really do like it.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## phill.d (Aug 11, 2008)

LOl. Thanks Sal. It was a cool place. The castle is well away from the main house. It's down a deeply sided hill. It's not really visible from anywhere at this time of year. There is a road passes 500 yds away. I left the big external torch work till last, as I'm sure that would have been visible from Harrogate miles away lol 
There's more piccies and a link to my daylight shots here as well.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157603869770242/detail/


----------



## lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Great photos, very atmospheric.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, those photos are absolutely gorgeous, Phill. Love the last one especially, plus the one with the grating in the archways. Cheers for those.


----------



## phill.d (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 12, 2008)

Great Phill,. The colours on some of these are wild!


----------



## boxerheaven (Aug 12, 2008)

what lovely photos second one my fave


----------

